# K-ton 11/10



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone going?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 7, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

If they get a foot of snow from this storm and open up like at least a 30% of the hill.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2012)

My plans may change to tomorrow though for other reasons.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 7, 2012)

Can't make it Friday now, plans changed to Sat/Sun, so I'll be there.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Can't make it Friday now, plans changed to Sat/Sun, so I'll be there.


  I may be back to Friday.  Beuller? Beuller?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 7, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I may be back to Friday.  Beuller? Beuller?



Can't do Friday unfortunately...My son's soccer team had another postponement today with the weather so the sectional semis are tomorrow and the final is Friday...assuming they win tomorrow, I can't miss the sectional final.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 7, 2012)

With the River going top to bottom, I'm out for K this weekend. River is easier to get to for me and with be less crowded with good top to bottom skiing.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 7, 2012)

Got a spot in a condo for free for me and my 10 year old.

Plus it's only 3 hours to K for me as opposed to 8 for SR.


----------



## 180 (Nov 7, 2012)

We'll be there Sunday or Monday.  Heard they have all the guns going at the bottom now, so top to bottom is coming with great weather.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2012)

180 said:


> We'll be there Sunday or Monday.  Heard they have all the guns going at the bottom now, so top to bottom is coming with great weather.



Call me if you're there on Sunday.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 8, 2012)

I should be there. What do you guys think the crowds will be like?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 8, 2012)

Going tomorrow. Friday. Anyone else?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2012)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I should be there. What do you guys think the crowds will be like?



I'm guessing Saturday will be mobbed, Sunday better, especially in the pm. 

Since I ski at Hunter, the most crowded ski area in the universe according to many, it won't bother me or my 10 year old a bit.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 9, 2012)

JimG. said:


> I'm guessing Saturday will be mobbed, Sunday better, especially in the pm.
> 
> Since I ski at Hunter, the most crowded ski area in the universe according to many, it won't bother me or my 10 year old a bit.



I hear hunter is a zoo. Drove by it this summer and it looked like a cool place.

I think I'll do K on Sunday and just hike Saturday. Should be a great weekend!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 9, 2012)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I hear hunter is a zoo. Drove by it this summer and it looked like a cool place.



LOL

My comment about Hunter was tongue in cheek. But it is a reputation they can't seem to shake. I always say you need to ski at a mountain a few times before you can say it is one thing or another. 

I'd tell you to come ski with us there but I wouldn't drive to Hunter from Burlington when Stowe is what, 1-1.5 hours away?


----------



## 180 (Nov 9, 2012)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I hear hunter is a zoo. Drove by it this summer and it looked like a cool place.
> 
> I think I'll do K on Sunday and just hike Saturday. Should be a great weekend!



Here we go again, Hunters a ZOO, good stay away and ski the Toll Road.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 9, 2012)

JimG. said:


> LOL
> 
> I'd tell you to come ski with us there but I wouldn't drive to Hunter from Burlington when Stowe is what, 1-1.5 hours away?



Thanks! Yes I think I'll stick up in Norther VT since I just moved up from Western NY. I can get to Stowe in an hour, Bolton in less. Jay Peak and Mad River not far either.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 9, 2012)

180 said:


> Here we go again, Hunters a ZOO, good stay away and ski the Toll Road.



Is what I heard. 

Easy guy.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 9, 2012)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Thanks! Yes I think I'll stick up in Norther VT since I just moved up from Western NY. I can get to Stowe in an hour, Bolton in less. Jay Peak and Mad River not far either.



No need to rub it in.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 9, 2012)

JimG. said:


> No need to rub it in.



Sorry that wasn't my intent. Just excited and making conversation. =)


----------



## JimG. (Nov 9, 2012)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Sorry that wasn't my intent. Just excited and making conversation. =)



See you Sunday. Both my son and I wear all black with silver helmets.

Just look for black me and black mini me.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 10, 2012)

JimG. said:


> See you Sunday. Both my son and I wear all black with silver helmets.
> 
> Just look for black me and black mini me.



Awesome. I'll keep my eye out for you and mini you. I will prob have blue jacket on with grey pants.

So excited!!


----------

